# Places to visit in Holland?



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi all

We're planning an Easter trip for a week into Holland - we've booked the ferry and everyfink :wink: 

Anyone any ideas / experiences for sites near to interesting sights? We like pretty towns, we like nice scenery, and we'll have either foot power or bikes, so won't be able to travel miles and miles.

We've got a week from the Hook of Holland ferry terminal, and pretty flexible.

Cheers - thanks in advance  

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Sneek pronounced Snake (and sometimes appearing on maps as Sweek)

Abcoude (just SE of Amsterdam)

and would you like to borrow my newish 1cm to 3km map Gerald?

(Ps didn't mention the obvious Keukenhof but I guess that is the main reason you are going at that time)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Frank

Thanks for those suggestions. Yes, the Keukenhof is in our minds (and has been ever since Annie did a sponsored cycle ride from London to Amsterdam a couple of years ago). And she's going shopping today for a good map, but thanks so much for the offer (we may well take you up on it :wink: ).

Nice photos!

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Holland*

Hi

Volendaam and Zanse Schans are on many a coach party itinierary, working windmills, cheese factories and that sort of caper.

Russell


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gerald,

don't miss the city of Gouda! Pretty little town, and they even have a "stellplatz"-like stopover site within easy walking distance to the city centre.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi has anyone been to Holland at this time of year as it looks very pretty we have a couple of weeks to spare right now and keep wondering what to do.

Gerald do you mind me asking what the Keukenhof is ?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Briarose said:


> Hi has anyone been to Holland at this time of year as it looks very pretty we have a couple of weeks to spare right now and keep wondering what to do.
> 
> Gerald do you mind me asking what the Keukenhof is ?


I'll answer for him its one of the most beautiful parks in the world especially in the spring.

In 2008 it opens on 20th March

See here>http://www.keukenhof.nl/nm/english.html<


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Wondered what Keukenhof is also. Found it here.

www.keukenhof.nl/nm/english.htmlKeukenhof

Jed


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi

Delft is a very pretty place even in winter, very little open on Monday AM in Delft including public loos!!, limited parking unless it's a bike :lol: 
Den Haag is worth a visit, from Delft 7 Euro return on tram each if you are staying at Delft Houte site, Venlo area, Apeldoorn area for forests also Queens Summer palace Het Loo, good daily market for fresh produce.

For the techno people the new sea defence system is a fascinating piece of engineering, not as colourful as the Keukenhof, but thats a minor point :lol: 

Chris


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks so much for the replies. We're building up a nice itinery already 



Boff said:


> don't miss the city of Gouda! Pretty little town, and they even have a "stellplatz"-like stopover site within easy walking distance to the city centre.


Thanks, Gerhard. Gouda was already on the list, apparently. Nice to know there's a good stopover near there. I had seen your entry in the campsite database last night.

Gerald


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the replies 20th March is a bit too late for us though, with Easter on the 23rd we have the shop to open.......................Oh to win the lottery hey.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Gerald

Our son is planning a trip to Holland at Easter with his university pals. I think they want to take in the Tulips of Amsterdam :wink: 

If you want I could arrange a deal for you. In exchange for a lift they would let you tag along. Just call it a busman's holiday :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Anyway, I will let you get back to more sensible suggestions


stew


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I like Willemstad,an ancient fortified town. Very interesting for ship and boat lovers,look out for the floating supermarket.
Campsite a few Km down the road at Bovensluis http://www.bovensluis.nl/
Swimming pool nearby.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

artona said:


> In exchange for a lift they would let you tag along. Just call it a busman's holiday :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's brilliant, Stew! I always wanted to spend a week in Amsterdam   :roll:

Shame our bus can only take *TWO PEOPLE* :lol:

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_Shame our bus can only take TWO PEOPLE _ How long is it since you were a student Gerald? There is a roof, an undercarriage, a tailgate and a boot on your motorhome, room for twenty students and we haven't discussed the sides yet :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

artona said:


> .. an undercarriage ..


No student's getting anywhere near my undercarriage 8O

Anyway, we seem to have drifted off topic :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Gerald,

Arnhem down through Nijmegen to Venlo are worth a visit if you like war museums, history etc. The Dutch are very pro British in that area as well. You may even like to try out the Dutch delicacy of Frikadelan - a spicy sausage - sold on most street corners throughout Holland - excellent with frites and mayonaise - don't ask what its made from - just enjoy them.

Pete


----------



## handiyman (May 1, 2005)

*Holland*

Hi,
We did Holland for a few weeks last year and can recommend the following places:
Hulst, just across the Belgian border in the South/West of Holland, lovely walled town.
Another ancient walled town with a small port is Heusden, half way between Gorinchem and 's Hertogenbosch in the mid-South of Holland.
Then just above Heusden is (yawn) another walled town, Woudrichem, with a lovely castle to visit by footferry, Castle Loevestein.
Finally, if you like water and boats, in the North is Balk on the lake called Slotermeer. The 'aire' is inside the local marina. Very well looked after with free use of kayaks.
Also you may want to look at www.campercontact.nl/hulp/handleiding-uk.php
This is the English page of a very useful Dutch camper website. It also covers loads of 'aires' in many other European countries.
Let me know if some of the Dutch causes a problem. I used to live in NL.

good luck,
handiyman


----------

